# November Caption Comp - WINNER ANNOUNCED



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

a walk the dog retrieve?


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Mans best friend now enjoys mans best sport.


----------



## mad4fishing (Aug 9, 2009)

Doggy paddle!!

Thx
M4F


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

I've seen a few paddle leashes in my time but this.....


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

*Rroof Rroof*
What's that Rover, Jimmy fell overboard and is at the bottom of the lagoon?


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

A new class of Kayak - the K9.


----------



## ProSurfFisho (Aug 20, 2009)

The new range, just incase you get tired....

And you said "walking" the dog was a chore....


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

"Does this belong to you MrWalker?"


----------



## simonsrat (Feb 13, 2009)

So is this the bone you asked me to get?

or

Bob thought taking his dog on a month long kayak trip would be a good idea .... heck even if I run out of food, I could eat him. Shame the dog had the same idea.

Cheers,

S


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

where's dem cat fish?


----------



## mad4fishing (Aug 9, 2009)

Dogfish - Keeping cat fish populations down.


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

i like the other doggy style better


----------



## ufish2 (Sep 13, 2009)

"this is the real doggy paddle, no more getting wet for me"


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

after 10 months of paddling across the pacific, Davey arrived back on dry land.
He was in good mental shape but it was obvious the exposure to the elements had taken a toll on his appearance.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i guess this would be the Labrador Sea then


----------



## cummins (Jul 7, 2008)

"hey mum, what nothing"

i got the new k9 mooter installed


----------



## cummins (Jul 7, 2008)

what it is movember right?

well i as it is movember i thought ill be different


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Rex was up for the trans Tasman paddle, but a little worried he may be mistaken for a sheep on arrival in the land of the long white cloud.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

A poodle with a paddle (not a pedal) in a piddle of a puddle


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Dog to owner - C'mon come and get it, that's a good boy


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Owner to Dog - C'mon Rover come back please. That's a good boy.


----------



## reavesey (May 10, 2009)

What do i do with this bloody thing.I thought this was a hobie.


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

First it was jessica and her pink boat and now this?????????

wayne


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

"this no opposing thumbs thing is a really bitch"


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

Dog to owner, after returning from a call of nature:

Ah Yes, you thought this one out carefully didn't you!?! Next time, we're camping on the side with trees!!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

"doggone"


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i said i needed to go for a piddle, boy are you obsessed


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

Your dog will go yako for schmackos


----------



## danofish (Jan 4, 2008)

mans best friend just crossed the line


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

ok, ok, you can have the bone back, just don't do anything crazy


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfHkdgAAAAvfgAAQQAWAEAkAFAo2x94gIABQo0NAAAANExFD9Eaam0PUEPWbQhDvOGZhdbo7vNVwM9Qu3OKrx08EgoQchzKs8iN4MDtLU4CHawMsINa+by/UNPJfbyINU5ei7kinChIePI7AAA==


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSF2/9IAAA2VgECBACE3796gIABoRT0NT0T01HojeqA1T0elB6NEDT0msGucHVwFCQ8IR2lOhOUjFqdkEnqGhhVcwwh1hkcxq1jpJJot94QvauQfr7ZIo9XYhRL0iYH4u5IpwoSBC7f+kA==


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

having to paddle myself is a bit ruff


----------



## mikerosenkids (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes I know but can Lassie do This


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

it's a dogs life


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

well, it looked easier than a hobie


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Scooby Dooby Doo, Where are you


----------



## chrisbowdler (Aug 7, 2009)

sent the dog fishing why i collected the paper

is that right ?


----------



## Wain (Oct 22, 2009)

How to fetch and not get wet!


----------



## yakincod (Oct 18, 2009)

we can work this out if you just put the paddle down and come quietly


----------



## chrisbowdler (Aug 7, 2009)

who forgot to shut the gate ?


----------



## bongorust (Jan 31, 2008)

I miss the scupper holes in my Kingy, now the pee swishes around my feet!


----------



## bilby (Sep 2, 2008)

The missus said "if you take that dog fishing again this week, someone's gotta go" "cmon rover lets go fishin"


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

I know you wanted a girlfriend to go paddling and fishing with but honestly mate this ones a bit of a dog.


----------



## Alotta50 (Apr 24, 2009)

After paddling for an hour, the owner was feeling dog tiered.


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

Attempting to prove that Hobbie aren't the only hands free yak's.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

Here bouy, here bouy, good bouy.


----------



## gasman (Oct 29, 2009)

If this tub was a Hobie, i would back by now!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

what the hell was in that suntan lotion you gave me ?


----------



## jrod (Dec 4, 2008)

"Hobie are so much better. When I get tired I just swap legs."


----------



## garmac (Oct 5, 2008)

"You idiot, I said I wanted fun with a POODLE!! Not a paddle!!"


----------



## ProSurfFisho (Aug 20, 2009)

I told you, no more treats till you get me a fish! And dont use "I'm holding your kayak randsom" anymore!!


----------



## Choicey (Nov 29, 2008)

WTF a paddle. I need a Hobie pedal power craft with four pedals. Would a Hobie double do the trick? Woof


----------



## Brimdy (Apr 4, 2009)

ITS LIKE WALKING ON GLASS!!


----------



## Tor (Mar 10, 2008)

Get yourself a Mirage drive, this is a dog to paddle.

Tor


----------



## Mainsail (Nov 3, 2009)

This would be so much easier with a Mirage drive......


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

"life's a bitch"


----------



## mad4fishing (Aug 9, 2009)

you've heard of the golden retriever - now meet the 'kayak retriever'


----------



## chrisbowdler (Aug 7, 2009)

hes been out there floating for days i don't think he can swim.


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

This hull handles like a dog.


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Rex ponders doing the eskimo roll but not wearing the skirt would make it challenging.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

"Sit Ubu sit, good... WTF?! Ubu, bring back my kayak you son of a b..."


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVwP4NsAABxfgAAQYKUAEBBwEIA/79+wIACVCJqeo9CDRoZBpoD1Bqp/pGQKGJ6nqaDJo2oeyBH5vhb2NHdtCMyuxRdtUi0rwmtgXVEGm/Q8qgMhAcGTUcTdGkpwg5pCjVy5P6eqSZtXUj81GAmsHliFGU/u4iii1Eo9kKTDh4Kilt/V7tDifyZc8AawUuxKcBUgl8ukmwj/F3JFOFCQXA/g2w==


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

that was a grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreat caption comp.


----------

